# Reviews on the following brands?



## Havluv (Dec 13, 2010)

I need reviews on the following brands to use (shampoos,conditioners,equipment,products..etc...) on a havanese puppy/dog?

Desert Sudz® 
Paw Brothers®
Value Groom®
Bio-Groom 
Wahl 
Professional Pet Products 
Double K 
Tropiclean 
Espree 
Best Shot 
Tomlyn 
Cardinal 
Lambert Kay 
Coat Handler 
FURminator 

Thank you : )


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use Tropiclean in addition to PlumSilky and both are great products. The Tropiclean I use is the whitening one and it does make Bailey's white, true white, whereas a lot of the others had him drying cream colored. I don't use any of the other products, at least i don't think I do. I've bought so much stuff over the years, I don't even know what lurks under my sinks.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I've used the Tropiclean that Geri uses, too, and I liked it. I now have a bottle of Bio-groom whitening shampoo. I like it but it has a masculine smell to it. I might save it for McGee!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I also use the Tropiclean line. Our groomer uses it and recommended it. The shampoos and conditioners work well for my boys and I like the scent - nice and clean smelling but not too strong. The dematting spray is great!


----------



## Havluv (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome Thank you all so much.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't heard of the first 3 brands.. The thing to do is check the ingredient lists for silicones. You want something that doesn't have silicone in it as it will dry out the coat over time.


The FURminator brand is specifically geared towards breeds that shed. The shampoo & conditioners might be ok. But don't use a FURminator brush on a Havanese as it will wreck havoc on the coat as they are non-shedding.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I've used Chris Christensen products for a year now and have stayed pleased with the results. I shampoo Bella & DaniGirl once a week and in the summer, maybe ever 5 days, depending on our schedule. The dogs have shown no irritation. The products are gentle and I think they smell good. Chris Christensen has a web site which lists all products.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> I've used the Tropiclean that Geri uses, too, and I liked it. I now have a bottle of Bio-groom whitening shampoo. I like it but it has a masculine smell to it. I might save it for McGee!


Maybe that's why Kodi and I like it!ound:


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

My grooming friend uses "Best Shot"

I've had and used Tropiclean, but don't like it very much- it's OK though. I'm very picky about the scents & formulas.

My absolute *FAVORITES* are:

Buddy Rinse "Lavender & Mint" by Cloud Star (doesn't smell minty, smells AMAZING)

Earth Bath Puppy shampoo (heavenly scent- all natural by Earth Bath)


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I use Plum Silky Shampoo and Coat Handlers conditioner.....


----------

